# Are there mother toddler groups in the springs?



## new2UAE (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi- i have moved to Dubai & will be moving to our villa within a couple of weeks in The Springs area. I have two young daughters & was wondering are there mother & toddler groups nearby? I went to visit the area but I didnt see anyone- I'm assuming as its too hot so wondering what do mums with kids not at school yet generally do during the day?!
Thank u!


----------



## unifem (May 19, 2012)

Hi I recently moved to the springs with my husband and 18 month old daughter, just wondered if u managed to find some other mums? I would be glad to meet up


----------



## new2UAE (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi there,
Yes I have found a great bunch of other mums, some live in the Springs or further away. We meet regulary, either someone hosts a playdate at their villas or we meet at parks, malls etc. I can add you to the group if u give me your details. I am leaving this week for the Christmas break, but will be back beginning of January. We could go for coffee at one of the coffee shops in big spinneys? My youngest will be 18months in a couple weeks!! Hope to see you in the new year, have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## unifem (May 19, 2012)

Hi, that would be great, my email is [email protected] if you drop me a line I'll get back to you. I live just round the corner from spinneys! Have a lovely Christmas break and I look forward to seeing you in the new year. )


----------



## markmauricio (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there unifem and new2UAE. We're also new here in Dubai and my wife is looking for a playgroup for our 2 year old son. We live quite near the big Spinneys too so I hope my wife and son can join your group as well. My wifes email address is [email protected]. Thanks!


----------

